# I want to import a lot of 510 connectors



## Wesley001 (12/7/16)

Howzit Folks 

I'm looking at importing about 100 510 connectors. Just putting my feelers out for buyers. Unit price will probably come in around R60 to R70. Who's interested.


----------



## PsyCLown (12/7/16)

Would it not only be those who are looking at building their own mods who would be interested in such a thing or who else would use such a thing?

I am genuinely curious and want to learn


----------



## Wesley001 (12/7/16)

Howzit Ja I would say for those who want to diy as no one stocks these connectors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migs (12/7/16)

Wish I knew someone that could install a better 510 in my rx200

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (12/7/16)

Where are you planning to order from? I have about 2 or 3, but looking for Brass or Gold Anodised (I think its Anodised).


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Would it not only be those who are looking at building their own mods who would be interested in such a thing or who else would use such a thing?
> 
> I am genuinely curious and want to learn


Some mods suffer for bad 510s. Like the isticks and even the minikin one is a bit weird. SO maybe those who have damaged ones would like this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley001 (12/7/16)

Cespian said:


> Where are you planning to order from? I have about 2 or 3, but looking for Brass or Gold Anodised (I think its Anodised).


It's a bulk buy deal so it is what it is but now that you mention it maybe i should look at the quality.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (12/7/16)

Wesley001 said:


> It's a bulk buy deal so it is what it is but now that you mention it maybe i should look at the quality.



Thanks, let me know. I have ordered quite a few out of China (Alibaba/Express/Fasttech). The last few I brought in were quite decent and costed about R30 each, but the brass ones are scarce, so let me know.


----------



## eviltoy (12/7/16)

Those ones you want to order are pretty shitty I would steer clear

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (12/7/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Some mods suffer for bad 510s. Like the isticks and even the minikin one is a bit weird. SO maybe those who have damaged ones would like this


Hmm, interesting. 

My Pico seems fine IMO. My gf got an Evic vtc mini and tanks don't sit flush in her mod which feels weird and awkward. Like something is going to break, I imagine this is what a bad 510 connector feels like? 

How easy is it to open up a device and replace the connector though? Have it look OEM still preferably (so no gaps or anything that sort). 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## eviltoy (12/7/16)

The RX200 is a bit tricky to replace as you are limited on space. Its easy enough to pop open though


----------



## Wesley001 (12/7/16)

eviltoy said:


> Those ones you want to order are pretty shitty I would steer clear


Cool thanks for that. I've place a small order of brass ones from Fasttech to check them out first.


----------



## Warlock (13/7/16)

Hi Wesley, I'm curious. Is this not something that can be manufactured in SA. Are all the female 510 connectors the same in design (other than the 510 thread that is). In other words would one from a pioneer ipv5 modbox fit into a iStick Pico modbox.


----------



## Cespian (13/7/16)

Warlock said:


> Hi Wesley, I'm curious. Is this not something that can be manufactured in SA. Are all the female 510 connectors the same in design (other than the 510 thread that is). In other words would one from a pioneer ipv5 modbox fit into a iStick Pico modbox.



No, not all "vaping related" 510 connectors are the same. Base plates and barrels (thread) differ in size. Also, the length and type of center pin varies (fixed, adjustable and spring loaded). Consider the pic below of the Fatdaddy V3 VS V4:




As Eviltoy mentioned, the RX200 as an example requires a very shallow 510 thread, whereas the Sigelei 150W TC has enough room to accommodate longer threads. For the DIY box modders, fitting a fatdaddy V4 in a 1590G box is a tight squeeze if running dual 18650's in a standard sled, hence the Varitube or FD V3 is preferred. 

Each device differs and its tough to call if a replacement 510 connector will fit unless you actually open up.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mozia (13/7/16)

Wesley001 said:


> Cool thanks for that. I've place a small order of brass ones from Fasttech to check them out first.



Hi @Wesley001, I'd like to get a couple of those brass connectors to try my hand at a mech.


----------



## Wesley001 (13/7/16)

I'll let u know when I get them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (13/7/16)

I would be untrested


----------



## Ameer (4/12/16)

Hey @Wesley001 have u managed to come around to this yet


----------



## Wesley001 (5/12/16)

Hey Ameer yes I did bring some in 5x 510s and 5x buttons of which I have sold all of them but in the new year I think I'm going to bring in some more the quality was good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

